# crochet hooks



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

is a size F and a # 6 the same size hook?...


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

An F is 5. A G is 6.


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

thank you


----------

